# WoW auf dem Laptop?



## osama (3. August 2008)

Hi liebe Leute, 

So mein Problem ist folgendes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hab mir nen Laptop zugelegt und wollte damit auch natülich WoW spielen um nicht immer am Schreibtisch zu sitzen oder um einfach mal der Gilde guten Tag zu sagen. Nun mein Laptop hat 1024 MB Ram, AMD 64 x2 Dual Core Prozessor TK-57 mit 19, Ghz und ne ATI Radeon x1200. Ja eig. ein aktzeptabler Laptop mit dem ich locker Roller Coaster 3 spiele, vielleicht kennt es jemand und das braucht schon Leistung das funktioniert tadellos auf fast voller Grafikpracht. Zudem spielte ich vor gut 2 Jahren als ich mit WoW anfing auf meinem alten Rechner auf mittleren Details mit nur 512 mB Ram einer Geforce 4 und nur 1,5 Ghz und nix ruckelte. Nun gut mein Laptop ruckelt und stockt bei dem Game wie nochwas also unspielbar und hat Alles auf Minimum wirklich alles. Wen ich es in den Fenstermodus setze und es so klein mache wie ungefähr ein ICQ Fenster ok etwas größer is es aktzeptabel spielbar aber 1. total unschön und wirklich sehr klein. Nun Treiber sind aktuell normales Windows XP wird benutzt und sonst ist die Internetverbindung mit gemessenen 9000 recht gut finde ich. Einzige vermutung der Grafikreiber passt nicht zu dem Game oder die Karte is echt zu schlecht wozu ich sagen muss das ich es mit einer Geforce 2 geschafft habe das es einigermaßen ging.. ^^ nun ich vermute außerdem noch das es was mit der Installation zu tun haben kann ich habe das game nicht installiert sondern von der Externen gezogen weil die Patches ab 1.4 über W-Lan recht lange dauern ^^ 

So hoffe ich habe mein Problem gut beschrieben und würde mich sehr freuen wen ihr mir helfen könntet.... Fragen einfach stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MFG Darkglocke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## osama (3. August 2008)

kann mir den niemand helfen bitte ?


----------



## n3tch3r (3. August 2008)

osama schrieb:


> kann mir den niemand helfen bitte ?



hm also an der "installation" kanns nichts liegen. hab selber seit vorgestern nen laptop und wow vom alten pc rüberkopiert. funktioniert alles wunderbar. hab das acer aspire 5920G. schätze es liegt echt an der hardware deines laptops...


----------



## KenosDark (3. August 2008)

Klick Mich

Notfalls aktuellste Treiber besorgen, am besten auf der HP von wo du den Laptop her hast, bei n3tch3er zb bei Aspire.


----------



## Batousaii (3. August 2008)

Bei mir ist es genauso. Mein Laptop hat zumindest auf dem Papier die viel besseren werte als mein PC...aber wirklich spielbar ist es auch nicht. Nur 20 fps in der offenen Welt und bei Raids kaum noch spielbar...Spiele wie Half-Life 2: Episode 2 laufen dagegen auf meinem Laptop super flüssig und auf meinem PC dagegen nur in "normaler" pracht ^^


----------



## STAR1988 (3. August 2008)

Bei mir läufts aufm Lapi auch net ganz so flüssig .... wenn ich aber das Stromkabel anschließe läufts super.


----------



## sp4rkl3z (3. August 2008)

ich bin ned so das hardware genie... aber schau mal in anderen foren... es könnte sein das da was mit m dualcore ned stimmt und der das game über einen prozessor laufen lässt und ned über beide...

lösung? keine ahnung^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich google mal und post hier n link falls ich was finde


----------



## osama (3. August 2008)

hm nun kann es am wlan liegen das der net genug reinbekommt? also ich suche schon seit längerem eine lösung und dachte es liegt am patch 2.4 ^^ was ich öfters gelesen habe das sich die leistung änderte zum schlechte......nun aber bei der einstellung das wirklich das niedrigste ist kapiere ich nicht wie ich spiele wie stornghold 2 spielen kann auf vollen details und auflösung und sogar maßenschlachten ruckelfrei laufen was eig. richig leistung braucht ?


----------



## osama (3. August 2008)

das mit dem strom dachte ich anfangs auch aber is angeschlossen und komme nicht auf über 5 pfs.. das mit dem dualcore hört sich ja logisch an wie könnte ich den das überprüfen ?


----------



## Eranel (3. August 2008)

sp4rkl3z schrieb:


> ich bin ned so das hardware genie... aber schau mal in anderen foren... es könnte sein das da was mit m dualcore ned stimmt und der das game über einen prozessor laufen lässt und ned über beide...
> 
> lösung? keine ahnung^^
> 
> ...




Das ist kein Fehler, das ist bei WoW Standard, weil WoW eben keine Dual Cores unterstützt bis auf eine Ausnahme. Das ist der Softwaresound. Der Läuft auf dem zweiten Kern und braucht vermutlich keine 2 % Prozesslast.



osama schrieb:


> hm nun kann es am wlan liegen das der net genug reinbekommt? also ich suche schon seit längerem eine lösung und dachte es liegt am patch 2.4 ^^ was ich öfters gelesen habe das sich die leistung änderte zum schlechte......nun aber bei der einstellung das wirklich das niedrigste ist kapiere ich nicht wie ich spiele wie stornghold 2 spielen kann auf vollen details und auflösung und sogar maßenschlachten ruckelfrei laufen was eig. richig leistung braucht ?



Ist ganz einfach. WoW läd die ganze Last auf Ram und Prozessor ab. Allein wenn man die Sichtweite von max auf min stellt bringt das meist um die 20 FPS mehr. Die Grafikkarte hat bei WoW nicht viel zu tun.

Mit dem Internet hat es auch nichts zu tun. Über das Internet empfängt und sendet WoW nur Befehle. Keine Grafiken oder ähnliches.




STAR1988 schrieb:


> Bei mir läufts aufm Lapi auch net ganz so flüssig .... wenn ich aber das Stromkabel anschließe läufts super.




Das liegt an den Stromsparfunktionen. Kann man in Windows und im BIOS einstellen. Wenn auf Akkubetrieb fahren Laptops standardmäßig Prozessortakt &co runter.


----------



## osama (3. August 2008)

also heißt das es gibt keine lösung ^^ mein normaler rechner hat nn 3,6 dual core da geht wow nie unter 60 egal wo gut da is der ram 2 gb und die karte ne 7900gt aber sonst müsste wow auch so mit locker 20 fps gehn auf meinem lapi...


----------



## broeaet (3. August 2008)

hmm, also ich spiele jetzt schon seit etwa einem halben jahr wow auf dem laptop und unterschiede bei der leistung nach wechselnden patches hab ich nie gehabt. der laptop ist zwar eher durchschnittlich aber große probleme im sinne von lags hab ich eigentlich nicht. in schat vor den banken vlt ein bisschen oder wenn in einer istanz die magier mal richtig großes feuerwerk veranstalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber selbst dann ist es nicht dramatisch.
wir haben beim kauf einfach einen verkäufer gefragt, ob wow mit dem ding gut zu spielen ist und der meinte, dass sollte auf den meißten laptops kein problem sein, da wow ja nicht soo anspruchsvoll ist wie manch anderes spiel...
aber ich persönlich versteh leider auch nicht wirklich viel davon. kann das nicht vlt was mit der internetverbindung zu tun haben? 
naja, viel glück noch bei der problembehebung


----------



## osama (3. August 2008)

so hab nun ma meine batterie einstellungen gechekt und wen ich des ding ans netz tu hats 100% leistung also kann ich das ausschließen


----------



## Elfmeterschuetze (3. August 2008)

habe in etwa das gleiche Problem.
Vor ca. 3 wochen habe ich mir einen neuen laptop gekauft, mit 2,0 ghz dual core, 2 gb ram, geforce 8600..
tja, wow drauf installiert, 2 wochen lief alles wunderbar. auf einmal nur noch mit 6-12 fps. 
ich vermutete das es an vista liegt, da das einiges an ram frisst, und werde mir morgen xp drauf installieren. mal sehen was das gibt, werde auf jeden fall drüber berichten, und wenn das nicht klappt, dann muss halt bald ein älterer desktop her. am besten singlecore, wie von einem meiner vorredner empfohlen wurde ^^


----------



## Bellthane (3. August 2008)

Also an der Hardware kann es mit Sicherheit nicht liegen, mein Notebook ist 3 Jahre alt und Wow läuft flüssig mit
25 - 30 FPS. Außer in Shattrath habe ich manchmal Framerate-Einbrüche, aber da bin ich wohl nicht der einzige.

Würde echt mal schauen, ob das mit den Dualcore zusammenhängt. Mein Bruder hatte bein seinem Quadcore
ein ähnliches Problem.


----------



## B-TRAX (3. August 2008)

Hi, 

kann nur aus eigener erfahrung sagen, das meine Freundin jetzt einige monate auf meinem Laptop gespielt hat und alles wie auf dem großen gelaufen ist, obwohl ich noch eiene haufen
Addons installiert habe.
WoW läuft dort echt stabil, vorallem über WLAN kein problem!
Screen einstellungen alle auf max.
Habe nen Sony Vaio mit Intel Core 2 Duo T7250 2GHz, Windows Vista Home, 2GB Ram, Nvidia 8600M 256MB.

Nix gegen AMD, aber würde ich mir nie holen wenn es um Gameplay geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Talhea (3. August 2008)

ich würde mal annehmen, das liegt an dem RAM. Ich habe sonst auch mit 1024 RAM (am Rechner, nicht am Laptop) gespielt, was anfangs gut ging, mit der Zeit musste der RAM Speicher aufgestockt werden, weil sich das einfach nicht mehr richtig spielen ließ. Und braucht man für Vista nicht sowieso mehr RAM?


----------



## tatoonchen (3. August 2008)

Ich denke auch es liegt am Ram. Ich hab in etwa die selben stats an meinem laptop nur eben 2 GB Ram, und bei mir läuft WOW sowas von flüssig, ich hab fast immer über 50 fps sogar in shatt. vielleicht solltest du mal schauen ob Du den Ram rweitert bekommst.

lg tatoonchen


----------



## Eranel (3. August 2008)

B-TRAX schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kann nur aus eigener erfahrung sagen, das meine Freundin jetzt einige monate auf meinem Laptop gespielt hat und alles wie auf dem großen gelaufen ist, obwohl ich noch eiene haufen
> Addons installiert habe.
> ...



Ist zwar etwas OT, aber naja:

Das Problem mit Wlan sitzt vor dem Bildschirm. Nämlich das manche denken der WLAN-Sender wäre eine Funkantenne und sie könnten auch noch 2 Stockwerke weiter und hinter 5 Türen, am besten nich hinter Schallschutzsicheren Wänden, perfekt spielen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

WLAN beinflusst aber nicht die Performance. Ist nur so das, eben wie z.b. bei oben beschriebener Benutzung sich schnell der Anwender über sekündliche Disconnects wundert.

AMD <-> Intel ist jedem seines.  Beide benutzen relativ unterschliedliche Systeme Bezwecks FSB und Cache Nutzung. AMD hat dabei nunmal bei Programmen (was Spiele nunmal auch sind) die Nase vorn.



tatoonchen schrieb:


> Ich denke auch es liegt am Ram. Ich hab in etwa die selben stats an meinem laptop nur eben 2 GB Ram, und bei mir läuft WOW sowas von flüssig, ich hab fast immer über 50 fps sogar in shatt. vielleicht solltest du mal schauen ob Du den Ram rweitert bekommst.
> 
> lg tatoonchen



Mehr RAM bringt bei WoW schon etwas. Würde mich aber wundern wenn es allzu stark ist.  An der FPS Zahl ändert sich vermutlich nicht viel. Eher an der Stabilität und die Ruckler sind weg.


Hab noch paar Sachen . Vielleicht bringen sie garnix, aber versuchen kannst du es mal.


Erstens solltest du vielleicht die Größe der Auslagerungsdatei vergrößern. Falls nicht schon, solltest du die maximale Größe auf 4GB stellen.

Dann kannst du mal Versuchen, einfach vor WoW Windows Media Player zu starten und während WoW einfach laufen zu lassen. Soll wohl bei manchen bis zu 10 FPS bringen.



Und jetzt vielleicht die Lösung für Dualcores.


Im WoW Verzeichnis im Ordner WTF die Config.wtf mit Wordpad öffnen.

Den Eintrag SET coresDetected suchen.

Falls er da ist, ändert die Zahl die dahinter steht im "1". Danach die Datei schreibschützen.
Danach WoW starten. 

Gegebenenfalls noch WoW im Taskmanager einem Kern zuordnen.

Hoffe es hilft etwas.


----------



## abe15 (3. August 2008)

Für mich liegt die Lösung nahe. Für ein Notebook sind 1GB Ram einfach zu wenig. WoW ist eigentlich nicht Hardwarehungrig aber vom Arbeitsspeicher profitiert es am meisten. Also eigentlich müsstest du jetzt nen GB drauflegen, da das beim Notebook aber schwer ist und mit dem Aufschrauben die Garantie verfliegen würde würde ich dir dazu raten es umzutauschen.


----------



## abe15 (3. August 2008)

STAR1988 schrieb:


> Bei mir läufts aufm Lapi auch net ganz so flüssig .... wenn ich aber das Stromkabel anschließe läufts super.



Ich möchte bemerken dass das bei weitem das dümmste ist was ich in diesem Monat gehört habe xD
Dann mach ich jetzt mal meinen Computer aus denn immer wenn der An ist geht meine Zimmertür nicht auf. Bis denne.


----------



## abe15 (3. August 2008)

Eranel schrieb:


> Mehr RAM bringt bei WoW schon etwas. Würde mich aber wundern wenn es allzu stark ist.  An der FPS Zahl ändert sich vermutlich nicht viel. Eher an der Stabilität und die Ruckler sind weg.



Ähm LOL? Also laut dieser Auskunft bleibt die Fps zahl gleich die Ruckler werden aber weniger?

Nur mal für alle dir mir nicht ganz folgen können:
Fps (Frames per second) bedeutet im Deutschen "Bilder pro Sekunde" Die Fps Zahl gibt also an wieviele Bilder man pro Sekunde sieht.
Wenn die Ruckler nun aber nachlassen bedeutet das das pro Sekunde mehr Bilder geladen werden. Folglich *MUSS* die Fps Rate doch steigen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

War ja echt unglaublich Scharfsinnig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poTTo (3. August 2008)

abe15 schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Also eigentlich müsstest du jetzt nen GB drauflegen, da das beim Notebook aber schwer ist und mit dem Aufschrauben die Garantie verfliegen würde würde ich dir dazu raten es umzutauschen.



Also das ist aber auch ein wenig aus der Luft gegriffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Seit wann geht denn die Garantie verloren wenn man den Ram seines Books aufstocken will? Und das die Deckel verschraubt sind hat schon seinen Grund ! Also das ist ebenfalls Käse was du hier erzählst. 

und btw : *Multiposting*, editier bitte dein Posting beim nächsten Mal, man kann auch mehr wie ein Quote verschiedener User in einem Posting zusammenfassen !

*BTT: *RAM erweitern ist kein Verfall der Garantie, ist man sich nicht sicher das man es selber kann, einfach nur nächsten Fachwerkstatt gehen, die machen das dann für einen zum kleinen Preis !


----------



## Miccellomann (3. August 2008)

Probelm bei Laptops sind, neben schwacher Grafikleistung (Ausgenommen beim Mac Book Pro) die langsame 5400 u/min Festplatte. Das ist definitiv ein Flaschenhals. Einige Anbieter verkaufen gängige 7200 u/min Platten....oder installier WOW auf ner Externen Firewire (nicht USB da lahm) Platte. Dann sollte es besser gehen.


----------



## xFraqx (3. August 2008)

abe15 schrieb:


> Ich möchte bemerken dass das bei weitem das dümmste ist was ich in diesem Monat gehört habe xD
> Dann mach ich jetzt mal meinen Computer aus denn immer wenn der An ist geht meine Zimmertür nicht auf. Bis denne.



Das dümmste was ich je gelesen habe ist dein Flame kombiniert mit Unwissen.


----------



## HeaD87 (3. August 2008)

abe15 schrieb:


> Ich möchte bemerken dass das bei weitem das dümmste ist was ich in diesem Monat gehört habe xD
> Dann mach ich jetzt mal meinen Computer aus denn immer wenn der An ist geht meine Zimmertür nicht auf. Bis denne.


ohne stromkabel takten die meisten cpus runter von laptops um strom zu sparen... also wenn man keine ahnung hat naja, du weist schon :x





Miccellomann schrieb:


> (Ausgenommen beim Mac Book Pro)


wie kann man nur schon wieder für die schrottigen mac dinger werbung machen -,-


----------



## xFraqx (3. August 2008)

HeaD87 schrieb:


> also wenn man keine ahnung hat...




Füße waschen ?


----------



## HeaD87 (3. August 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Füße waschen ?


zb ^_^


----------

